# :: قاعات الأسرة :: > قاعة الأسرة >  دروس فى مكياج العيوون

## Sanzio

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..* *كيف احوالكم يا بنات ؟ ان شاء الله تكونوا بخير* *بما ان اول موضوع حطيته فى القاعه نال على اعجاب بعض الاعضاء هنا وبصراحه مش صدقت ان فى بنات عجبها شىء * *وبناءً على طلب عضوة قدمت الموضوع ده .. هو طبعاً مش انا اللي كاتب بس تقدروا تقولوا كده مجمع الموضوع . يلا بقي نبتدي*
*درس لمكياج العين بالصور

*

*صورة العيون قبل وضع المكياج عليها ..*

**

*أول خطوة هي وضع مصحح عيوب العين "الاساس"* 

**

*ثم تبدأ بوضع اللون الفضي على كامل الجفن ..
**
***

*يليه وضع اللون النحاسي الى مابعد منتصف العين بقليل فقط* 
**

**

**

*يوضع اللون الفيروزي فوق النحاسي هكذا* 
**

**

**

*ثم نضع طبقة من اللون الفضي المائل للرمادي الفاتح ..
**
***

*ثم على الطبقة العالية من الجفن نضع هذا اللون* 
**

**

*وفي النهاية نستخدم اللون الرمادي الداكن لتحديد خط الجفن الفوقي* 
**

**

*وهذه هي النتيجة النهائيـــة للعيون بعد استخدام الماسكرا للرموش*
**

*والي اللقاء مع درس آخر .* 
*فى امان الله ..* *
*

----------


## Sanzio

*طريقه المكياج الثلجي....بالصور لايفوتك* *هذا درس بطريقه وضع المكياج الثلجي

واتمنى يفيدكم ويتستفيدو منه

الطريقه

بعد ماحضرنا الوجه جيدا بكريم الأساس والكونسيلر نضع إضاءه باللون الأبيض اللامع على عظمه الحاجب بهذا الشكل

*

**

*بعده نضع اللون الأبيض اللامع على كامل الجفن المتحرك بهذا الشكل

*

*بعدها نرسم خط بالشدو الفيروزي إبتداء من زاوية العين الخارجيه الى منتصف الخط الفاصل بين الجفن المتحرك* 

**

*بعدين ندمج الشدو الفيروزي مع الشدو الأزرق على الجفن الثابت بهذا الشكل*

**

**

*بعدها نرسم خط متوسط العرض بالكحل السائل على الخط الفاصل بين الرموش والجفن المتحرك ونرسم داخل العين بالكامل بقلم كحل بهذا الشكل

*

*نرسم ايضا خط من الكحل السائل اسفل العين بهذا الشكل

*

*بعدها نضع القليل من الشدو الأزرق الغامق على زاوية العين الخارجيه بهذا الشكل

*

**
*بعدين ندمج الشدو الازرق الغامق على الجفن الثابت بهذا الشكل

*
*نضع بشكل زاويه حاده الكحل السائل من زاوية العين الخارجيه الى منتصف الجفن الثابت بهذا الشكل

*
*بعدين ندمج الكحل مع الشدو الكحلي على الجفن الثابت بهذا الشكل

*
**
**

*ندمج الكحل اسفل العين مع الشدو الكحلي من زاوية العين الخارجيه الى منتصف اسفل العين بهذا 

*
*بعدها نضع القليل من الإضاءه البراقه على بداية العين بشكل قوس اسفل واعلى بهذا الشكل
*

*بعدين نكثف بالماسكارا بهذا الشكل

*

*بعدها نغمق الحواجب بإستخدام اللون الاسود بهذا الشكل

*
*بعدين نكمل باقي مكياج الوجه بنحت الأنف لتصغيره بإستخدام شدو اغمق بثلاث درجات من لون الكريم الاساس على جنبي الأنف بهذا الشكل

*

*وانتهي الدرس ..* 
*والي لقاء فى درس آخر ..*

----------


## boukybouky

الف شكر لك كلماتك ألحاني 

الصور بها الشرح بشكل جيد لمن يريد أن يتعلم كيفية مكياج العين

دمت بكل خير

في رعاية الله ،،،

----------


## زوزو عادل

شكرا على الدرس الاول كلماتك الحانى
ومستنيين المزيد

مشكووووووووووور

----------


## Sanzio

> الف شكر لك كلماتك ألحاني 
> 
> الصور بها الشرح بشكل جيد لمن يريد أن يتعلم كيفية مكياج العين
> 
> دمت بكل خير
> 
> في رعاية الله ،،،


*الاستاذه الفاضلة بوكي بوكي .. نورتي الموضوع والله .. الف شكر لمرورك الكريم ..
فى أمان الله ..*

----------


## Sanzio

> شكرا على الدرس الاول كلماتك الحانى
> ومستنيين المزيد
> 
> مشكووووووووووور


الأخت زوزو عادل .. 
نورتي الموضوع بمرورك الكريم .. بس فى ملحوظة صغيرة  ::$:  
أعتقد ان هما درسين مش درس واحد . 
ان شاء الله الكل يستفاد ..
تقبلي تحياتي .. 
فى أمان الله .

----------


## Sanzio

*طريقه وضع الايلينر وميكب العين

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاتة 


جبتلكم انهرده كيفيه رسم الايلينر وماكب العين بلصور التوضيحيه 

1- ضعي الايلينر عند الركن الداخلي للعين مع شد الجلد بيدك الأخرى قليلا 

2- مرري الايلينرعلى طول خط الرموش العليا بحركة سريعة الى ان تصلي الى الركن الخارجي للعين. 
كما هو موضح بلصوره 




للعيون الصغيرة 
من الأفضل الاتخططي الرموش السفلى استعملي ظل عيون فاتح ثم استخدمي قلم ابيض وارسمي في 

داخل العين لكي توسع العين الصغيرة.

بعد ذلك استخدمي ماسكارا للرموش العليا والسفلى 



اما بالنسبه للعين الكبيرة
مرري قلم كحل اسود على الحافه الداخليه السفلى للعين واستمري الى الركن
الداخلي للعين .

ثم ضعي ماسكارا من فوق واسفل الرموش

لتضيف لكي اللمسه النهائيه بهذا الشكل .



كيفية استخدام الشدو لرسم العين:

بإمكانك استخدام الظل لرسم العين بدل الكحل السائل بواسطة الفرشاة الخاصه برسم العين 

فرشي عليه قليلا من ظل العيون الغامق وابدأي بالرسم بخفه متناهية كما هو موضح بلصورة



خططي الرموش السفلى بواسطة قلم الكحل على الحافة الداخلية السفلى للعين واستمري بالرسم

الى الركن الداخلي للعين.



وانتهي الدرس . 
الي لقاء قريب ان شاء الله فى درس آخر ..*

----------


## emerald

السلام عليكم ..

ماشاء لله موضوع جدا جميل يا كلماتك .. تسلم ايدك عليه .

في الحقيقة انا استغربت من الطريقة الأولى ..جدا ..عمري في حياتي ما فكرت اعمل حركة النص دي ههههههه بس فكرة بسيطة واسهل من الدمج ..
والطريقة التانية حلوة بردو .. بس متعبة  :2: 

اما بالنسبة للأيلينر .. موش كل السيدات يطلع حلو عليهم .. سبحان الله ..

شكرا لك على الموضوع ..
بارك الله فيك.

----------


## Sanzio

> السلام عليكم ..
> 
> ماشاء لله موضوع جدا جميل يا كلماتك .. تسلم ايدك عليه .
> 
> في الحقيقة انا استغربت من الطريقة الأولى ..جدا ..عمري في حياتي ما فكرت اعمل حركة النص دي ههههههه بس فكرة بسيطة واسهل من الدمج ..
> والطريقة التانية حلوة بردو .. بس متعبة 
> 
> اما بالنسبة للأيلينر .. موش كل السيدات يطلع حلو عليهم .. سبحان الله ..
> 
> ...


*الجميل هو مرورك المميز emerald  . 
ابقي جربي وقولي لي الدروس صح ولا غلط علشان لو غلط هيبقي فى كلام تاني مع اللي باخد منه الدروس  
تسلمي emerald  لمرورك الكريم . 
تقبلي تحياتي . 
فى امان الله .*

----------


## Sanzio

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 
رجعت لكم تاني مع درس جديد . 
اسمه رسمة العين المفتوحه 

نبتدي على بركة الله 

رسمة العين المفتوحة



1
أولا وبعد وضع الأساس والباودر



2
ونبدأ نرسم بفرشة رفيعة مبلولة بشوية مياه وناخذ من الشدو الاسود
او عن طريق الايلاينر او الكحل هذا اختيارك



3
وبعدين نرسم بالظل العودي الكريستالي ما هوا موضح بالصوره او اذا بتحبي تغيري نظام الالوان



4
نرسم بلون آخر اللي هو الوردي وما تخلطيهم علي بعض الالوان



5
بالمنطقة المتبقية من الجفن نستخدم اللون الذهبي ونضيف للجفن السفلي نفس اللون المستخدم فوق (العودي) مع اضافة
الاضاءة لتحت الحاجب وبالمثلث المفتوح
بالظل المخملي الفضي
زي ماشايفين معايا فى الصورة . 



6
ثم ندمج الألوان مع بعض وبالآيلاينر نحدد النظرة من زاوية العين الداخلية واطراف
العين الخارجية (المثلث المفتوح) بخط رفيع جدا بالايلاينر
ونرسم الحاجب بفرشة رفيعة وباضافة الماء كمان
وهنا استخدمت ظل بني 



7
واضفت حبة الكريستال بزاوية العين وثبتها بغرا الرموش
وحطيت العدسة وصار هذا اللوك النهائي



.
.
.
.
.
.
 والي لقاء ان شاء الله قريب فى درس آخر*

----------


## Sanzio

*وصفات من الطبيعة لجمال عينيك: 

1-عليك بأكل الخس و الجزر طازجين لتقوية النظر و ذلك لاحتوائهما على فيتامين " أ "

2- يؤكل التمر ليحفظ بريق العين و رطوبتها و يمنع جحوظهما و يزيل عنها الغشاوة

3- تؤكل ثمار اللوز لتقوية النظر

4- يستعمل عصير البقدونس ( نقطتان في كل عين ) ثلاث مرات يوميا للتخلص من الرمد، كما يستعمل مغلي البقدونس ( قبضة منه في لتر ماء ) لعمل كمادات توضع على العيون لإزالة الآلام

5- يستعمل مغلي ورق الخس مضافا إليه ماء الورد لاراحة العيون المتعبة و علاج تورم الجفون

ان البشرة الرقيقة حول العينين هي أول ما يشير الى تقدم العمر ، بالاضافة الى الدوائر الداكنة والانتفاخ . وهي تحتاج الى عناية فائقة لأنها أرق من بقية بشرة وجهك ، وبالتالي أقل قدرة على الاحتفاظ بالرطوبة . كذلك تقل الغدد الدهنية في هذه المنطقة مما يزيد من امكانية جفافها ، وتنعدم الطبقة الدهنية تحت الجلد لتقوم بمهمة ممتص الصدمات . والنتيجة أن هذه البشرة تفقد مرونتها بسرعة .

ان ازالة انتفاخ العيون هي من أكثر مشاكل الجمال شيوعا ، الأفكار التالية قد تساعدك :


1- عندما تضعين كريم العين ربتي بشرتك برفق بالبنصر لتحفزي السائل الزائد على الارتشاح .


2- احفظي الكريمات في الثلاجة لأن البرودة تساعد أيضا في تخفيف الانتفاخ .


3- ضعي شريحتين من الخيار ( أو قطعتين من البطاطا المقطعة ) على عينيك لمدة 20 دقيقة . <<<< عز الله نمت .. 


4- استريحي حوالي 15 دقيقة بعد أن تضعي كيسي شاي رطبين فوق عينيك . تنفع أكياس الشاي في تخفيف الانتفاخ تحت العينين لأنها تحتوي على حمض التنيك ومتعددات الفنولات ، وهي مواد ذات مفعول قابض .<<< والحركات اللي تسيل من اليمين والشمال وش اسوي فيها .. 


5- املئي وعاء صغيرا بالماء المثلج أو بحليب بارد . انقعي ضمادة قطن طبي بالسائل واستلقي بعد وضع الضمادات على عينيك . استبدلي الضمادات حالما تصبح دافئة . تابعي لمدة 15 دقيقة . ان هذه المعالجة ، بالاضافة الى تخفيفها الانتفاخ ، ستجعل بياض العينين أكثر سطوعا واشراقا .


6-انقعي قطعتي قطن بماء الورد المثلج ، اعصريهما جيدا وضعيها فوق عينيك لمدة 20 دقيقة .


7- ضعي ملعقة صغيرة في الثلاجة لمدة ساعة أو طوال الليل . أخرجيها وضعي الجزء المجوف من الملعقة فوق عينك ، تأكدي أولا أنه ليس باردا جدا أو متجمدا لأنه قد يلحق الأذى ببشرتك .
حمام العينين يعني غسلهما بمحاليل خاصة.. وذلك بوضع المحلول في وعاء، وتفتيح العينين عدة مرات في هذا الوعاء. وهذه الحمامات تعمل على تحسين حالة الرؤية، وزيادة رطوبة ونضارة العينين .

وهناك أنواع كثيرة من السوائل المستخدمة في عمل هذه الحمامات مثل: 

عصير التفاح الطازج .
عصير الجزر الطازج .
ماء الورد .
محلول الملح .
الماء البارد . 
لتجميل العينين :تضاف ملعقة كبيرة من ماء الورد إلى وعاء مملوء بالماء البارد، ويستخدم كغسول للعينين.

لغسل العينين: - 

يمكن الاعتماد على الماء البارد دون أية إضافات لغسل العينين. وذلك بملء فنجان بالماء البارد، وتُغمس فيه إحدى العينين، وتُفتح وتُغمض مرتين، ثم يرفع الرأس للوراء، ويعاد غسل العين نفسها. ثم يكرر ذلك مع العين الأخرى مع مراعاة تجديد ماء الفنجان .

- يمكن استخدام محلول ملحي مخفف في عمل الحمام.. وليكن ذلك بإضافة ملعقة صغيرة من الملح إلى لتر ماء .

كمادات الأعشاب المغذية والمجمِّلة للعينين 

تنقع بعض الأعشاب في ماء مغلي وتستخدم في عمل كمادات للعين..وهذه الكمادات بمثابة مقوٍ طبيعي للعين ، كما أنها تعمل على صفاء ونضارة الجلد المحيط بالعينين.

منقوع البابونج : 
يتم عمله بوضع ملء حفنة يد من البابونج في وعاء أو كوب به مقدار 570 مل ماء مغلي ثم يُغطى الوعاء ويترك لمدة 20 دقيقة، ثم يصفى المنقوع، ويستخدم في عمل الكمادات بواسطة قطعة قطن أو شاش طبي

للعناية بالرموش: 

استخدمي زيت الخروع في دهان الرموش بصفة يومية كل مساء حيث يعمل على زيادة سمك الرموش وطولها .


لا تسرفي في استعمال "الماسكرا"! 

للعناية بسلامة العينين يجب تجنب استعمال "الماسكرا"، لأن ذلك يضر بسلامة الجفون والرموش، ويجب تجنب استعمالها تماماً في حالات ظهور أي أعراض تشير للحساسية من مستحضرات الماكياج مثل احمرار العينين أو تهيج الجفون .

البلح لرطوبة العين :

تناول البلح يحفظ رطوبة العين وبريقها ، كما يساعد على تهدئة الأعصاب و يشيع في النفس الهدوء و الراحة .


نصائح لتألّق وصحة العينين: -

تناولي اللوز والفول السوداني والزبد وزيت دوّار الشمس ومختلف أنواع البذور لا سيما غير المقشورة، وكذلك الخضروات الورقية كالخس والجرجير والكرنب، فكلها أطعمة غنية بالفيتامينات المفيدة لصحة العين . 

- فيتامين B2 ضروري جداً إذا كانت العيون متعبة نتيجة السهر أو القراءة أو العمل على الكمبيوتر لمدة طويلة، ويتواجد في الكثير من الأطعمة منها :المكسرات والبقول والبندورة والخميرة وغيرها.

- إذا شعرت بجفاف في عينيك فهذا دليل على أن جسمك يفتقد الأحماض الدهنية التي تتواجد في الأسماك وغيرها. وقد يكون الجفاف نتيجة الجو الجاف خصوصاً مع تواجد «المكيّف»، والحل يكون بوضع إناء مليء بالماء إلي جانب جهاز التكييف.




منقوووووووووووووووووووول* 

والي اللقاء فى درس آخر ان شاء الله .

----------


## Sanzio

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله . 



هنا في هذا الموضوع نود ان نقدم لك دليل للدروس التي تساعدك في اختيار اساسيات الماكياج, طرق وضع المكياج المناسب و افضل الماركات الجديدة والمناسبة
. 
الدرس الاول :
هذا الموضوع درس تمهيدي يشمل كل ما يتعلق بأساسيات الماكياج ( بيس ، كونسيلر ، اساس ، بودره ) مع 
ذكر انواع واسماء المصطلحات

البيـــــــسBase، قاعدة الاساس ،أو الاساس التمهيدي ، المرطبات الملونه، التينتد موسشترايزر tinted moisturizer
، البريمر primer ، الكريم المصحح ، كريم السحنه . كلها مصطلحات لمنتج واحد تقريبا 

فوائده :يغني عن الكريم المرطب ويعطي تغطية خفيفة للبشرة
2ـ يشكل طبقه عازله بين البشره والأساس وبالغالب يحتوي على مرشحات شمسيه ( نسبة وقايه من أشعة الشمس )
3ـ يصحح البشره او بالاحرى يمنحها السحنه المطلوبه ، سواء كان المرغوب اضاءه ، او اخفاء الاحمرار او البهتان . أو حتى تحكم بدهون البشره . 
4ـ يساعد على ثبات الماكياج .
5ـ يعطي للماكياج رونق ومظهر صحي أقرب للطبيعي.
طريقة استخدامه : 
يستخدم بعد تنظيف الوجه ويدهن مثل الكريم والافضل تجنب منطقة العين خاصه إذا كان بلون معين .ويترك خمس دقائق قبل نشر الساس . ويمكن استخدامه لوحده يعطي تغطيه خفيفه ومشرقه خاصه في الصباح ولذوات البشره الخاليه من العيوب وممكن ايضا الاكتفاء بنثر البودره السائبه بعده لمظهر نهاري مشرق 

البيس الاخضر : يغطي الاحمرار
البيس البنفسجي : يغطي الاصفرار والشحوب . : يفتح لون البشره . 
البيس الزهري : يغطي البهتان خاصه للبشره المائله للبياض . 
البيس البرتقالي : يعطي رونق للبشره السمراء.
البيس الاصفر : يستخدم في الاضاءه القويه ويمتص الضوء.
البيس الازرق: يستخدم للبشره الشديدة البياض الباهته .
طبعا كثير منكم يعرف بيس ميك اب فور ايفر وسماش بوكس ، بس تقريبا كل الماركات عندها بيس الاختلاف في الجوده وايضا في نسبة الترطيب ، والتغطيه ، والوقايه من اشعة الشمس .

بيس ايف سان لوران

بيس من ديـــــور

من سماش بوكس بيس للتحكم بافراز الدهون
طبعا البيس ليس محصور بالوجه فقط ، عندك بيس للعيون ، وبيس للشفاه وبيس للخدود ، وبيس للرموش يعني تقريب كل شي له بيس .
بيس العيون :
مثل ماذكرت مسبقا يفضل استخدام بيس خاص للعيون ليش ؟ 
1ـ لان بشرة العين بالغالب حساسه ويبيلها كريم خاص بهالمنطقه .
2 ـ وايضا تركيبة جلد العين ومشاكله تختلف بالغالب عن مشاكل باقي البشره فاحيانا تكون البشره شاحبه وبيضاء بينما حول العيون يكون مزرق او غامق نوعا ما ، انا شخصيا ارطب عيني بكريم مرطب خاص بالعين وبعده استخدم كونسيلر . وماستخدم بيس في هالمنطقه طبعا لابأس من استخدام البيس خاصه لو كان مضيئ او بلون البشره الطبيعي .
3ـ منطقة حولين العين يبيلها كريم خفيف نوعا ما عشان يثبت الظلال ويمنعها من التلطخ . 
وعندك عدة شركات طرحت البيس الخاص للعيون منها جيرلان

وايضا كلينيك عندها بيس خاص للبشرة الحساسة وبعدة الوان

واغلب الشركات البيس الخاص بها للعيون يكون كومباكت باودر يشبه الظلال الفاتحة ويمكن
استخدامها كظل او كاساس للظل وفيها الاربع الالوان الاساسية التصحيحية .

الكونسيلر

وظيفته :
تصحيح البشره وتوحيد اللون ، واخفاء العيوب ( الهالات السوداء والبقع) ، وتصحيح ملامح الوجه ( تصغير الانف أو الذقن أو الجبهه ) ويمكن اعتباره كنوع من البيس قبل الاساس . ويأتي بعدة ألوان ( الاخضر ، الازرق ، البنفسجي ، الاصفر ، البرتقالي ، الاحمر ، البيج ) وذكرت مسبقا فايدة كل لون من الألوان . وقوامه غليظ نوعا ما وتركيبته شمعيه لذالك يعطي تغطيه أكبر من تغطية الاساس . وثباته أقوى. 
كيفية استخدامه :
يوضع بعد الكريم المرطب ويفضل استخدامه قبل الاساس لاعطاء مظهر طبيعي وتغطيه متجانسه ، ويجوز استخدامه بعد الاساس إذا مازالت المشكله قائمه ولتغطيه اكبر 
انواعـــــه:
- كريم كونسيلر
يأتي بالغالب بباليت ( علبه تشبه علبة الظلال ) ، بجميع الالوان ، ويناسب جميع انواع البشره ، ويستخدم ايضا لتصحيح ملامح الوجه توزيع الظلال الغامقه لتصغير الأنف والفاتحه للتكبير.


ليكويد كونسيلر 
الكونسيلر السائل يستخدم لجميع انواع البشرة وخاصة البشرة الحساسه وذات المشاكل البسيطه . ويأتي بالغالب على شكل قلم أو فرشه تشبه فرشة الجلوس . ويعطي تغطيه شفافه وناعمه . وغني بالسوائل والفيتامينات بالغالب


واذا كان يحتوي على كولاجين فهو مثالي للبشره الناضجه ( مافوق 35 ) لانه يساعد على اخفاء التجاعيد. 



- الكونسيلر العصار

في اغلب الماركات يكون في حالة وسط بين الكونسيلر السائل والكريمي ، وأيضا مناسب لجميع انواع البشره 

ستيك كونسيلر

الكونسيلر الاصبع مثالي للبشرة الدهنية والبشره ذات العيوب والهالات الداكنه . وثباته أكبر وتغطيته أقوى ، ولا ينصح به للبشره شديدة الجفاف او البشره الناضجه لانه يساعد على ظهور التجاعيد بسبب سماكته.




كومباكت كونسيلر

كونسيلر البودرة المضغوطة مغمور نسبيا وغير منتشر ويستخدم لتغطيه نهاريه خفيفه واو تغطيه بعد الكونسيلر ، ويناسب البشره الدهنيه ، وسيئ مع البشره مافوق الاربعين ويفضل استخدامه في الشدينق والهايلايتنق ، تكبير وتصغير بعض المناطق يعطي تغطيه بعيده عن التكلف والتصنع.



ليب كونسيلر

كونسيلر الشفاة ومنها نوعين على شكل قلم او اصبع



الستيك ليب كونسيلر 

يستخدم لتغطية الشفايف خاصه لو كانت بلون غامق او شديدة الاحمرار ويستخدم لتصحيح الشفاه ايضا ، ويمكن الاستغناء عنه باي روج بلونلحمي عاجي او بنك عاجي ويكون مات ( مطفي) .

- الكونسيلر القلم ( ليب بنسل )
ويستخدم لتكبير أو تصغير الشفاه وايضا لتغطية تجاعيد الضحك عند الفم . وغالبا يجي بوجهين فاتح وغامق .


كذا انتهينا من الكونسيلر

كريم الاساس :



Foundation ، Fond de teint فو ندي تنت


Liquid Foundation ( الاساس السائل)

أفضل انواع الاساس ، ويناسب جميع انواع البشره ، ويتوفر بعدة أشكال ليتناسب مع جميع انواع البشره منه ، المات المطفي او الاويل فري لليشره الدهينه ، وفيه الفلويد للبشره الجافه ، وايضا نص مات ونص فلويد لجميع انواع البشره . وتوجد نوعيه خاصه بالجسم ويمكن استخدامها للوجه ايضا ذات تركيبه خفيفه . والاساس السائل تركيبته خفيفه ويضمن تغطيه جديه ، وايضا ميزته انه غني بالفيتامينات ومرشحات الشمس.

أساس سائل لجميع انواع البشره

اساس لبشره الدهينه والمختلطه أويل فري

اساس للوجه والجسم بقوام خفيف 

أساس سائل على شكل بخاخ .



Cream Foundation (كريم الاساس الكريمي) :

للبشره الجافه جدا والكبيره في السن يساعدها على ترطيبها ومنع تقشرها . وياتي على شكل عصار أيضا

Stice fondition( ستيك فاونديشن) :


الاساس الاصبع ، مثالي للبشره الدهنيه ، خاصه في المناطق ذات الرطوبهالعاليه ، ويعطي تغطيه قويه وهو الافضل في السهرات . ويمتاز بثبات قوي يدوم طويلا . ويمكن استخدامه كأساس للأساس أو بديل للكونسيلر . أو بيس .





Compact Cream Foundation( كومباكت كريم فاونديشن ) :

كريم الاساس الكريمي المضغوط ، مناسب لجميع انواع البشره وتركيبته قريبه للستيك فاونديشن ويستخدم في تغطية العيوب واعادة رسم الوجه .



كومباكت باودر فاونديشن) ) Compact bowder Foundation:

بودرة اساس مضغوطه ، تناسب البشره الدهنيه ببلها بالماء ، والافضل استخدامها كبودره عاديه بعد الاساس السائل . تمتاز بتغطيتها العاليه . ومظهرها المخملي


Cake Water Foundation ( كيك واتر فونديشن):الكيك بودر المائيه، من أمثال سمر كيك وتستخدم ببلها بالماء ، وهي للاستخدام المسرحي تغطيتها شديده لكن بشكل مبالغ فيه ومبتذل. سميكه جدا .

وبكذا انتهينا من الاســــــــــــــاس
البـــــــودرة:


منها عدة انواع ، اللوس باودر ، والكومباكت باودر ، والكيك باودر .









Loose Powder ( البودره السائبه ) :

او البودره الحره وتجي مثل الطحين مبعثره وتعطي تغطيه خفيه ومناسبه للبشره الدهنيه ، وممكن استخدامها كلمسه اخيره . ويمكن مدها بالفرشاه او الاسفنجه



وتتوفر بعدة الوان وأشكال : منها الشفاف لجميع الوان البشره ولوضع اللمسه النهائيه ، وايضا الخاصه بتحت الجفون لتوزيع الظلال ، وايضا الملونه مثل الزهر والاخضر لتغطية مشاكل البشره ، واللميعه للاضاءه ، وايضا الكريات لمضهر مشرق . وهو مناسب للاستخدام بعد الستيك فاونديشن أو اليكويد فاونديشن 

بودره شفافه لوضع للفاينل تتش وجميع الوان البشره

لوس بودر بلون الجسم

بودره سائبه مزوده بفرشاه


كريات البودره السائبه ممكن استخدامها ايضا كضلال واحمر للخدود وتصحيح بعض مشاكل البشره ، متوفره بعدة الوان في العلبه الواحده . وممكن استخدامه كلمسه أخيره تعطي البشره اضاءه .










Combact bowderكومباكت باودر :



البودره المضغوطه ، تصلح للبشره الخاليه من الشوائب تغطيتها خفيفه وعمليه ، وينصح بالكومباكت باودر فاونديشن لتغطيه مخمليه أقوى. وتأتي دائما مع اسفنجه خاصه بها ، لايستخدم الماء معها .



اما الكيك باودر ، والكومباكت باودرفاونديشن تعتبر من أنواع كريم الاساس ، ويمكن استخدامها من غير بل كبودره .



وبكذا اتمنى اني وضحت كل شي يتعلق بأساسيات الماكياج . 


البعض يتسائل عن كيفية وطرق إستخدام فرش الميك اب الصحيحة واليوم راح اعرض لكم الطريقة الصحيحة لإستخدام كل نوع منهم وافضل نوع ( فرش ماك- وميك اب فور ايفر - وكريولان وتولز)
مهم جدا تكون شعيرات الفرش لاتتساقط إذا شديتيها وناعمة ومتماسكة .... 
وبإستخدامك هذي الفرش راح يضبط مكياجك ... 
: همسة :
* تقدرين تستغلين بعض الفرش لإستخدامها لأكثر من غرض *


فرشاة لتوزيع كريم الأساس 

هذه الفرشاة توزعي فيها كريم الأساس على وجهكِ .. 
*تقدري تستخدمي اديكي  لتوزيع الأساس او الأسفنجة الدائرية * ..


يتبع ان شاء الله*

----------


## Sanzio

*فرشاة خافي العيوب ( الكونسيلر ) ..


وهي فرشاه قوية الشعيرات وصلبة تكون مقدمتها محدبه تقريبا...
كيفية الإستعمال:
اغمسي الجانب المسطح من الفرشاه في خافي العيوب ..ثم ضعيها على المنطقة المطلوبة تغطيتها و بلمسات خفيفه وزعي الكونسيلر حتى يتمازج بطريقه طبيعيه على البشرة..



فرشاة أحمر الخدود..


تستخدم لتوزيع البلاشر( أحمر الخدود ) 

ابتسمي وأنتِ تضعين أحمر الخدود فالمنطقة السمينة هي المكان الطبيعي لوضع احمر الخدود عليها ..ثم اسحبي الفرشاه ناحية خط الشعر ( وذكرت سابقا في موضوع تصحيح أشكال الوجوه أن لكل شكل من اشكال الوجه طرق مختلفة لتوزيع البلاشر عليه ..)

*وتقدرين تستغلينها في إستخدامها لتوزيع البودرة السائبة ( الحرة - المتناثرة ) 
( اهم حاجة تكون الفرشاة نظيفة ) وأيضا لإزالة الظل المتساقط على وجهك *.

فرش ظلال العيون متعددة رائعة وسهلة في إستخدامها ..

هذي الفرشاة تستخدمينها لوضع ظل سموكي وهي حجمين صغيرة وكبيرة .. 
الكبيرة لتوزيع ظل على كامل عينيك والصغيرة لتوزيع ظل على كامل الجفن المتحرك ..

هذي الفرشاة لتوزيع اي لون على كامل الجفن الثابت ..


تقدرين تستغلين فرشاة السموكي اللي قبل بهذي الطريقة ايضا 2 × 1 
يعني إذا بتحطين اللون السموكي على جفنك المتحرك حطيه بمنتصف الفرشاة 

وبراسها حطي اللون الثاني على الجفن الثابت * ..


وتوزيع اللون على كامل الجفن الثابت يكون بحركة دائرية ..



فرشاة دمج الظلال ...


فرشاة ناعمة وكبيرة ومهمة لدمج الألوان مع بعض بحركة خفيفة ..
سواء فوق الجفن او تحت الرموش السفلى ..

فرشاة توزيع الألوان الفاتحة تحت عظمة الحاجب ..



وهي فرشاة صغيرة توزعي الظل الفاتح تحت الحاجب او الإضائة
الفرشاة المشطوفة الصغيرة :

وهي هامة لتحديد الظل وتدرجاته تحت الرموش السفلى ..
* بس اهم حاجة تكون عند استعمالك لها نظيفة حتى تقدري تدرجين الألوان تحت الرموش السفلى* ..


فرشاة الآي لاينر ..


بهذي الفرشاة الرائعة تقدرين ترسمين عينك سواء بالكحل السائل او الكريمي.. 
وتبدعين الرسم بأي شكل لرسمات العيون و إستخدامها سهل كأنك تمسكين القلم وترسمي عينك ويدك بتكون ثابتة من غير ماترجف 


فرشاة إزالة الفائض 


بهذي الفرشاة تزيلين اي شيء زايد من على وجهك سواء ظل او بودرة 


فرشاة تحديد الزاوية الخارجية للعينين 

بهذي الفرشاة تقدرين تحددين الزاوية الخارجية للعيون ...


وهذي الفرشاة تستخدم للحواجب والرموش ..


فرشاة احمر الشفاة...


اختيار كريم الاساس

من اصعب الامور اختيار الكريم والون المناسب للبشر ة خصوصا انه من الافضل يكون عندك اكثر من درجة واحدة افتح بدرجة او اثنين وواحدة اغمق بدرجة لاتقان الشيدينق واللايتنق وهو ما سنتحدث عنه لاحقا 
واهم شي بكريم الاساس ان يكون من ماركة ممتازة ومعروفة وان نتجنب الانواع الرخيصة اتي تكون لها تاثير سلبي على البشرة على المدى الطويل

وبالنسبة لمكياج النهاروالطلعات الخفيفة كما ذكرت سابقا افضل الكريم المرطب الملون او البودرة المظغوطة من كانيبو وكريم اساس بودي شوب خفيف 

وهذا كريم كلارنس المرطب الملون 


اما السهرات افضل نوع اساس الكيك فاونديشن لشدة تغطيتة وثباته لاطول فترة وموجود في الكثير من الماركات مثل ميك اب فور ايفر وكريولان 

ويستخدم بواسطة اسفنجة مبلولة بالقليل من الماء وهو مناسب جدا لبشرة الدهنية والعادية 

وهذا الكيك فاونديشن من ماك 


اما البشرة الجافة افضل كريم لها ويعطي تغطية الي يكون عل شكل اصبع ستيك فاونديشن وتعطي منظر رطب للبشرة مثل ماك ستديو وفي بنينا ريتشي وكلارنس وكريولان .

وفي انواع تناسب البشرة العادية ولدهنية 

وافضل توزيعه باالاصابع او باسفنة رطبة لتاكيد التغطية

وهذا من ماك

وهذا من ميك اب فور ايفر


وبالنسبة للاساس السائل هو ممتاز للمناسبات العادية ولبشرة الخالية من العيوب لان تغطيته بسيطة 
وهو مناسب اكثر شي للبشرة العادية الجافة وماركات كثيرة و ممتازة بهذه النوعية من الاساس

وهذا من ميك اب فورايفر

الاسفنجة 

مهمة جدا جدا صحيح اننا مانستغني عن الاصابع لكن الاسفنجة مهم بالتوزيع وتحديد الزوايا 
اهم شي ماتكون ناعمة وملساء جدا يكون فيها شوية خشونة وغير رخيصة لان الرخيصة اماتكون ناعمة مرة او خشنة مرة 

ولها عدة اشكال 

شكل مثلث يسهل التوزيع وتعديل الزوايا وتساعد في عملية الشيدينق واللايتينق
وعلى شكل اسطواني مشطوف من المقدمة ومناسبة للتوزيع



الكونسيلر 

من اهم الاشياء المستخدم للوجه بمكياج السهرات مهم جدا لاخفاء البثور والبقع والهالات السوداء 
وافضل نوع من ميك اب فور ايفر لانه يساعد بتنوع الوانه و ملمسه الكريمي الثقيل التغطية

ويحتوى على خمس الوان 

الاخضر لتغطية الحبوب الحمراء 

البني لتظليل الاماكن اللي مانحب نبرزها في عملية الشيدينق مثل جوانب الانف لتصغيره ولتحت العين لاخفاءا لهالات كطبقة اولىتوضع بالتربيت

البيج الغامق على اورانج يوضع ايضا كطبقة رقيقة على الهالات لتغطيتها فوق الطبق الاولي باستعمال الاصبع الصغير باليد وبطريقة التربيت الخفيف 

البيج الفاتح يضع على اماكن البقع بالبشرة وكطبقة خفيفة ثالثة على الهالات السوداء ولا تخافي ماراح يكو اللون ثقيل ومظهره مصطنع لان هذي طريقة حرفية وبتخفي السواد تماما

اللون الفاتح يميل للاصفر يوضع على الاماكن اللي نحب نبرزها باللايتينق كعظمة الانف والوجنتين

ومن الممكن استعمال بقايا كريم الاساس الموجودة على فوهة علبة الاساس ككونسيلر


وهذا كونسيلر ميك اب فورايفر


البودرة : 

للبودرة انواع 

البودرة الحرة (اللاوس بودر)

وفي منها انواع شفافة لاعطاء طلة طبيعي جدا او نصف شفافة او ملونة وتناسب معظم اللبشرات واهم عمل لها تثبيت المكياج وتوضع لمنظر طبيعي بالفرشاة الكبيرة

او اذا كانت ملونة العادية توضع با لرشاشة التابعه للبودرة الكبير وهي تشبه الاسفنج .

وموجودة باغلب الماركات 

وهذه من ماك


والبودرة المظغوطة (كومبيكت بودر)

وهي مناسبة لتعديل المكياج وامتصاص الدهون من البشرة بعد المكياج ومناسبة للبشرة الدهنية وممكن تستعمل لتثبيت المكياج لكن اللاوس افضل 

وهذه من شانيل
يتبع ان شاء الله .*

----------


## Sanzio

*وبودرة الاضاءة تستخدم لاضاءة الوجه وتحت العين لاشراق المنطقة
وتوضع بواسطة الفرشاة الهوائية
تحضير الوجه ووضع كريم الاساس :


كثير من البنات يشوفن ان اسهل خطوة هذه الخطوة مع انها من اصعب مراحل وضع المكياج وتحتاج لخبرة ودقة وشغلانه طويلة

يجب اولا معالجة البشرة وتطبيق المستحضرات الخاصة بها من منظف وتونك ومرطب حتى لا يستحيل علينا ابراز مكياج مضئ خالي من العيوب وللنهار افضل استخدام الكريمات المرطبة الملونة مع لمسات من خافي العيوب الخفيف على اماكن الهالات الغامقة لطلة طبيعية اكثر او استعمال البودرة المضغوضة من كانيبو..

اول خطوة التنظيف ثم التقشير الخفيف اذا كان لمكياج سهرة ووضع التونيك والكريم المرطب والانتظار فترة لتمتص البشرة الكريم وبعدذلك نقوم بمسح الفائض بمنديل ورقي عن طريق التربيت على الوجه.
واذا كانت البشرة دهنية نضع أي نوع من الجل او الانبولات المخصصة لتنظيم افراز الدهون بالبشرة 


مثال : فور ايفر



واذا كنت ستستخدمي الاساس السائل لازم تستعملي البيس قبل المكياج لتصحيح عيوب لون البشرة وكسر حدة لون الاساس 
على حسب العيوب تستخدمي اللون المناسب 

واكثر الالوان المستعملة لبشرتنا نحنا الشرقيين
البنفسجي وهو للبشرة الكامدة الباهتة ويوضع بطبقة خفيفة والانتظار مدة 5 دقائق قبل وضع الاساس.
واللون الاخضر لبشرة المحمرة اللي تكثر فيها الشعيرات الدموية الحمراء ولبشرة المحتوية على الحبوب وبنفس الطريقة السابقة وممكن خلطه مع البنفسجي 
وافضل الانواع من كريولان وميك اب فور ايفر.
ولون الابيض لتفتيح درجة الاساس قليلا 
واللون الاورنجي للبشرة السمراء الغامقة جدا
وافضل الانواع من كريولان وميك اب فور ايفر وفي عند بودي شوب 
واذاكنت ستستعملي كريم اساس كيك او كريمي فمالها داعي لشدة تغطية هذه الانواع .
فممكن تستعملي انبولات النظارة من كلارنس وكريولان وجريلان قبل وضع المكياج.

*******************

خطوات وضع الاساس:

1- التنظيف والترطيب
2- وضع الانبولات او البيس
3- وضع كريم الاساس 
4- وضع الكونسيلر 
5- وضع البودرة 


***تصحيح عيوب شكل الوجه***

تختلف اشكال الوجه فهي على عدة اشكال 

الوجه البيضاوي 

وهو الوجه المثالي في عالم التجميل متناسق ولا يحتاج لاي تصحيح 

الوجه الطويل 

الوجه المستطيل 

الوجه المثلث ذو الجبهة الضيقة والفك العريض 

الوجه المثلث ذوالفك الضيق والجبين العريض والمسمى ايضا بالوجه القلبي 

الوجه الدائري 

سنشرح تصحيح كل وجه بطريقة مناسبة لتقريب شكله من الشكل البيضاوي المثالي 


اولا الوجه الطويل 


يتميز هذا الوجه بكونه طويل مقارنة مع باقي الوجوه ويتميز بجبين كبيرة نوعا ما ويميز الوجه النحيف وتصحيحه يكون كما نرى بشكل عرضي باستخدام اساس اغمق بدرجة من الاساس المستخدم وان كان استخدام درجتين من الاساس شاق ومكلف ماديا من الممكن استعمال علبة ظلال بنية سعرها يكون مناسب وطحنها والاحتفاظ بها بعلبة خاصة وخلط القليل جدا مع الاساس لتغميقه 
فبعد وضع الاساس على كامل الوجه ضعي الاساس الغامق على الجبهة بطريقة عرضية لاعطاء الوجه قليلا من العرض.
وضعي كذلك على منطقة الذقن بشكل افقي كما توضح الصورة وضعي اللون الغامق على الفاتح بطريقة التربيت وليس المسح .

ملا حظة هامة وضع الاساس على كامل الوجه يكون من الداخل الى الخارج وليس العكس لتجنب ظهور التجاعيد ويكون بوضعه على اليد اولا لتدفئته ثم وضعه بنقاط على الجبهة والانف والذقن والرقبة ثم توزيعه جيدا .

هذا بالنسبة للوجه الطويل 



ثانيا الوجه المستطيل :
هذا النوع من الوجوه يكون مميزبالفك العريض والوجنة العريضة فتجنبي دائما وضع اي درجة اساس افتح منه يكفي وضع درجة بنفس اللون والتصحيح يكون بدرجتين اغمق من لون الاساس ويكون بوضع اللون الغامق على جوانب الوجه كاملة وعلى الذقن كما تبين الصورة 


ثالثا الوجه المثلث بجبين ضيق وفك عريض:


نقوم بتصحيح هذا النوع من الوجوه بوضع لون فاتح على جوانب الجبين افتح من الاساس المستخدم بدرجة ونضع من منتصف الوجنتين الى الذقن لون غامق لتظليل المنطقة واعطاءها حجم اصغر وتناسق مع الجبين الي حاولنا تكبيره باستخدام اللون الفاتح 


رابعا الوجه الدائري :
لتصحيح الوجه الدائري نقوم بوضع اللون الغامق على جوانب الوجه كاملة كما توضح الصورة

ونقوم بالابتسام لتبرز تفاحة الخد اي الوجنتان العالية عند الابتسام ونضع تحتها بشكل مائل لون 

اغمق من اللون الغامق اللي وضعناه على جوانب الوجه وذلك لابراز جمال الوجنتين 

وعند الذقن وهذا خطا بالصورة المرفقة نضع اللون الفاتح افتح من درجة الاساس 

المستعملة للوجه بصفة عامة لتحديد شكل الذقن 

واذا كنت تعاني من الامتلاء اسفل الذقن او الترهل اخفيه باللون الغامق 




خامسا الوجه المثلث بجبين عريض وفك ضيق:

الوجه المثلث بجبين عريض وفك ضيق ويسمى ايضا بالوجه القلبي ***

يعتمد تصحيح هذا الوجه بتصغير الجبين بوضع اساس الغامق على جوانب الجبين الى منتصف الوجنتين لتصغير المنطقة 
ووضع اللون الفاتح على منطقة الفك والذقن كما توضح الصورة 


كذا يكون الوجه جاهز بأساسه لاكمال بقية المكياج 
سيتناول هذا الدرس مكياج العيون 

ومكياج العيون اكثر مايحتاج الدقة والخفة بالمزج 

سنستعرض ( الايشدو – الايلينر – الماسكرا – خطوات تنظيف العين – الفرش الخاصه )


الاي شادو

في المرتبة الاولي تاتي كريولان رائعة جدا وثابته ونفس اللون يطلع لك تماما 




وفي المرتبة الثانية ميك اب فور ايفر

الوانها حلوة خاصة الستار بودر لكنه صعب شويه بالاستخدام ويحتاج لدقة 

وهذا اي شادو سائل حلو خصوصا للسهرات الخفيفة وبدون لمعة

وهذا الاي شادو على شكل قلم ممتاز وسهل خصوصا في النهار والطلعات الخفيفة ماياخذ وقت وسهل جدا بالاستعمال

وهذا الاي شادو العادي اللي يكون بودرة مضغوطة 

وفي المرتبة الثالثة ياتي ماك خصوصا الالوان الفاتحة 


وهنا الظلال الكريمية اللي تستخدم ايضا كااحمر خدود (بلاش) وكروج
وهي ممتازة للنهار

تاتي بالمرتبة الرابعة لانكوم وشانيل 


وهذي هي الوان الموسم 



وهذي الظلال الكريمية من لانكوم 


وهذ من شانيل 


الان ياتي دور الايلاينر 

افضل نوع على الاطلاق لانكوم 

وفيه منه هذا الشكل استعماله اسهل 

اما الماسكرا 



هذي الماسكارا من هيلينا روبنشتاين حلوة 


وماسكارا نيفيا حلوة 


الان نبدا باهم خطوة وهي تنظيف العين بمنظف خاص للعيون جيدا 

ثم ترطيبها بطريقة التربيت بمرطب خاص لمنطقة العين لنحميها من اثار المكياج 

1- ضعي طبقة خفيفة من الكونسيلرعلى الجفن العلوي لتثبيت المكياج ووضع قاعدة لونية 

موحدة ليظهر اللون بوضوح 

2- ثم ربتي عليها بالقليل من البودرة 


3- ضعي على كامل الجفن اللون اللحمي المائل قليلا من البني وضعي تحت الحاجب ظل اضاءة 

لون ذهبي على برونز مطفي .

4- من ثلثين الجفن المتحرك ضعي اللون البني بشكل مائل الى الخارج وقومي بدمجه قليلا الى الاعلى حتى الجفن الثابت وضعي على الجفن الثابت من اللون اللحمي وادمجيه قليلا مع البني ثم قومي برسم الايلاينر ثم بواسطة الفرشاة المشطوفة ادمجية مع الظل البني حتى ما يبان خط واضح بل خط مموه 

5- كحلي داخل العين بالكحل البني او الاسود كما تحبين 

6- بواسطة الفرشاة المشطوفة ضعي من اللون البني الغامق تحت العين اي على الجفن السفلي 

ثم ضعي علية بواسطة نفس الفرشاة من اللون البني الافتح وتحت نفس الخط ضعي اللون اللحمي

ثم قومي بوضع طبقتين من الماسكارا ولا تنسي تظليل الحاجب بظل بني وتمشيطه بالمسكارا الشفافة او بجل الشعر لتثبيت شكله.*

----------


## Sanzio

*الأساس..


1_ نظفي ورطبي بشرتك بمستحضر مناسب لطبيعتها..

2_ موهي محيط عينيك بخافي العيوب Radiant Touch من ايف سان لوران..

3_ امزجي بضع نقاط من مستحضر باعث للإشراق Divinora Beauty Enhancer من جيرلان...
مع كريم أساس Double Agent من هيلينا روبنشتاين.. ووزعي المزيج بتساو على كامل الوجه والعنق ..


4_ ثبتي المكياج بنثر البودره الحرة La Poudre Libre Universelle من شانيل..



مكيــــــــــــــــــــاج العينين..

1_انشري الظل الوردي المخملي Velvet Rose ((من جيرلان ))..على كامل الجفن المتحرك ومدي اللون نفسه خارج حدود العين مموهة اياه صعودا على شكل قوس عند الخط الفاصل بين الجفن المتحرك والجفن الثابت ..

2_اضيفي الظل الوردي الباهت عند الزاويه الداخليه للعين مستخدمه Pastel Lumiere Rose Innocent 38 (( من برجوا ))..

3-انثري الظل الأبيض الشفاف Blanc Nacre
من(( ميك اب فور ايفر)) مباشرة تحت رسمة الحاجب لإشراق النظرة.

4_ظللي خط الرموش السفلى باللون البني Color Focus210 ((من لانكوم)).. وامزجي معه اللون الوردي المخملي الذي سبق ان استخدمته فوق الجفن المتحرك ومدي اللون خارج حدود العين ليلتقي مع الظل المنشور فوق الجفن الأعلى.

5_ ارسمي العين بواسطة Eye Liner Miroir Noir الأسود اللون من ((جفينشي)) 

6_امسحي طرف الخط الخارجي للكحل المائي خارج حدود العين ليرتسم لديك خط باهت اللون يكسب العين نظرة رومانسيه ..

7_كحلي داخل العين بقلم التكحيل الأسود اللون Dessin Khol Eye Liner.. (( من ايف سان لوران))
8_كثفي الرموش العليا والسفلى ب ماسكارا فولوم.. ((من شيسيدو)) ..

9_ارسمي الحاجبين بالقلم المخصص لهما Carayon A Sourcils ..(( من شانيل))




الشفــــــــــــــــــــــــــ اه 

1_حددي الشفاه باللون البيج الزهري Lip Pencil Rose Petal من (( Seventeen)) 

2_ اطليهما بأحمر الشفاه اللماع Sweetie Gloss Bubble Gum من (( Agnes B ))..



البلاشــــــــــــــــــــــــ ـــر: 

ضعي البلاشر الوردي Blush Douceur Rose Passion من ((كلارينس))....







وبكدا راح تحصلي على مكيااج رومانسي وناعم ......... وكده بكون انتهيت . وارجو ان اكون قد وفقت .
فى امان الله جميعاً .*

----------


## emerald

السلام عليكم ..

يا الله موضوع جميل قراته كله .. في حاجات غريبة ... خصوصا الدعايات .. بس هيا ك وحدة الي يتناسب مع بشرتها .

بس عموما عموما موضوع رائع .. تسلم ايدك عليه ... 

بارك الله فيك.

----------


## Sanzio

> السلام عليكم ..
> 
> يا الله موضوع جميل قراته كله .. في حاجات غريبة ... خصوصا الدعايات .. بس هيا ك وحدة الي يتناسب مع بشرتها .
> 
> بس عموما عموما موضوع رائع .. تسلم ايدك عليه ... 
> 
> بارك الله فيك.


وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته .
الجميل هو مرورك ومتابعتك للموضوع emerald  . أكيد طبعاً كل واحده بتعمل اللي يتناسب معها . الموضوع مش هصيةة وكل واحده بتقلد او تعمل حاجه علشان عجبتها . 
ده اللي اعرفه  ::$:   معرفش بقي .
الف شكر ليكي emerald كمان مرة 
فى امان الله

----------


## aynad

*مجهوووود رائع يا  سانزيو
تسلم الايادي
في حاجات سهلة كتير
والف شكر علي المعلومات و النصايح*

----------


## Sanzio

الف شكر ليكي اختي العزيزة ايـناد . 
وكويس ان فى حجات كتير سهله . انا كنت فاكر كله صعب  ::$:  
اكرر شكري لمرورك الكريم . 
فى امان الله

----------


## Sanzio

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

كنت ناسي انا الموضوع ده خالص .
بس لما شفت الفيديو ده افتكرته  ::$: 

ده مقطع للماكييرة ايمان السيد 
وعجبني اوي 
وان شاء الله يعجبكم 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=http:...?v=x0JU0264idM

فى امان الله

----------

